# نظام بناء حديث غير مستخدم بالشرق الأوسط



## مهندس سابا (1 أغسطس 2008)

نبذه عن النظام المستخدم
احب اني اوضح ان النــظام هذا قـديـــم جدا
والجميع يعرفه ومتوافق مع الكـــودات العالمـيــة
وبمواد سوف تكون قريبا متوفرة في الاسواق المحلية 
النظام هو البناء بالجدران الحامله المعزولة والسقف المعزول
وهذا سـوف يقلل من تكاليف الهيكل الانشائي. تترواح نسبة التوفيــر
في هذا النظام 20% - 30% تعتمد على نوعيـة التشــطيب مع تطــــور
مواد البناء وغلاء تكاليف تنفيذ الخرسانة المسلحة وحديد التسليـح عـادت انــظار
المهندسيــن والمستثمــرين إلى امكانيةاستخدام البناء بالجــدران الحامــــلــة يدعـم هذه
العودة لهذا الـنظام هو التجربة الناجـحـه جـدا في تنفـيــــذ توسعـة خــادم الحـرميـن الشـريفيـن
للمساجد التاريخية بالمدينة المنورة وكان لهذا النجاح أثر مباشر وفعال في توجيه الأنـظار اليه والانتباه لنظام
البناء بالجدران الحاملة للبناء به في المساكن وقد اثبت نظام الجـدران الحاملة أنه مناسب
للمباني السكنية لعدة أسباب سرعة الإنجازوالتنفيذ مقاوم للزلازل والرياح اكثر من النظام
العادي سهل التركيـب الاستغناء عن الأخشاب الطوب والدعائم المستخدمة في التركيـــب
قبل صب الخرسانة تقليل الاعتماد على النجارين والحداديـن للخرسانة المسلحة لسهولة
العمل بهذا النظام وتقليل عدد العمال الفنيـين توفير تكاليف الخرسانة المسلحة وحــديــد
التسليح واجور العمالة بما يعادل 30% من تكاليف البناء بالنظام التقليـــدي توفير وقـت
كبـير في الاعمال الكهربائية واعمال القصارة والدهان والتشطـيـبات نظرا كـونـك تتعامـل
مع اسـقـف مستقيمة زيادة عوامل السلامة والأمان ومقاومة الزلال والرياح و الحريـق
رفـع جـودة العمـل المنجـــز بشكل كـبيــر نـظـرا لاسـتخـدام مـواد جـاهـزة مثـل الأعصـاب
الخرسانية في الأسقـف . توفيــــر في استهــلاك الطاقــة يتـرواح ما بين 60%-70%
من كهرباء للتكييف ومحروقات للتـدفئـة​


لمزيد من المعلومات الهندسية يرجى البحث من خلال جوجل عن 
نظام بناء حديث غير مستخدم بالشرق الاوسط​​


----------



## مهندس سابا (1 أغسطس 2008)

*مقطع فيدو يشرح الية عمل النظام*

فيدو يشرح الية عمل النظام 


ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم 


http://www.uparab.com/files/LyGdt88aHcM7r09n.flv​


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (1 أغسطس 2008)

لكل نظام مواصفاته الخاصة به واستعمالاته في اماكنه المحددة 
ولكل حادث حديث


----------



## مهندس سابا (2 أغسطس 2008)

*تحية عطرة وبعد*

اشكر مرورك اخي الكريم ​ 

ارجو منك ومن كل الاخوه الاعضاء او الزوار الذين يرغبون بطرح اي سؤال 
ان يقوموا بتخصيص سؤالهم بشكل خاص وليس سؤال بشكل عام حتى اتمكن من الاجابة عليه ​ 
كما ارجو متابعة الموضوع هندسيا كون ان الموضوع مفتوح للنقاش الهندسي بالاضافة الى العديد من صور النظام وملفات الفيدو وملفات شرح تفصيليه ​ 
استخدم الطريقة التي ذكرتها سابقا في بداية كتابتي لهذا الموضوع ​ 
تقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا

جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس سابا (2 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر مرورك يا اخي الكريم 

تشجيعكم يعني اهتمامكم بالموضوع واهتمامكم بالموضوع يعني 
اضافة العديد العديد من الصور وملفات الفيدو التي تشرح الية عمل النظام 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مهندس سابا (3 أغسطس 2008)

*مجموعة جديدة من صور نظام بناء حديث*



ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم 


لمزيد من المعلومات بأمكانكم الدخول الى محرك البحث جوجل والبحث عن 

موقع شركة جدار 

تقبلوا تحياتي ​


----------



## مهندس سابا (3 أغسطس 2008)

لا توجد اي تعليقات او اي استفسارات عن النظام ؟؟؟


تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مهندس سابا (3 أغسطس 2008)

مجموعة صور نادرة للنظام لعدة مشاريع تم تنفيذها سابقا 

http://www.uparab.com/files/2dy1aec7zOurCibE.ppt

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## مهندس سابا (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزيل الشكر للجميع


----------



## مهندس سابا (6 أغسطس 2008)

شباب طيبة على الاخر من كثر ما همه خبراء بالنظام هذا مافي ولا واحد تكرم وجرب يستفسر عن شيئ

وبحكولك ليش الشرق الاوسط متأخرين حضاريا 

اتفرجوا منيح رح تلاقوا جواب للسؤال


----------



## الادارة الهندسية (7 أغسطس 2008)

بداية اود شكرك على دعوتك لي للأنضمام الى المنتدى 
موضوع جريء جدا مهندس سابا اتمنى ان يستقبل بشكل افضل من الذي اشاهده بالمنتدى هذا 
سوف اقوم بتزويدك بمعلومات فنية بالنسبة للبوليسترين ونسب عازليته ونسب التوفير التي سوف تحصل عليها 
نتيجة العمل بهذا النظام 

قمت بالدخول الى موقع شركة جدار الاردنية www.jidar.biz 
وقمت بالاتصال شخصيا بالمسؤولين عن هذه الشركة وتم ارسال بعض المخططات الهندسية لهم لدراستها 
حيث اننا مهتمين جدا بهذا النظام الرائع 

اخي المهندس سابا شكرا جزيلا لك ولدعوتك


----------



## مهندس سابا (8 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر مرورك اخي الكريم 

انا سعيد جدا بتفضلك بزيارة الموضوع ودعمك له 

تقبل خالص تحياتي 

المهندس سابا


----------



## mercy (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير وحبذا لو تعطينا نبذه مختصره وافيه عن ماهية هذا النظام ومميزاته و المواد المستخدمه فيه


----------



## mercy (8 أغسطس 2008)

طبعا أنا قرأت مقدمتك ولكن ما هي الماده المستخدمه في صناعة البلوك و المواصفات المعتمده للبناء بمثل هذا النظام والتي هي بالتأكيد مشابهه الى حد كبير للنظام المعمول به عندنا من ناحية الجدران الحاملة عدا عن كونه يختلف من ناحية أبعاد البلوك وقوة التحمل وعزله الحراري و عمل السقوف فيه


----------



## مهندس عبقري (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا مهندس سابا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## مهندس سابا (12 أغسطس 2008)

*thank u all*

i will answer all of u very soon


----------



## مهندس سابا (14 أغسطس 2008)

تحياتي للجميع ويسعد اوقاتكم يارب 

بعد بحث طويل تم ايجاد موقع الشركة الراعية للنظام حيث بامكان الجميع الدخول الى محرك البحث 
جوجل وكتابة 

جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء 
او jidar.biz

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## مهندس سابا (20 أغسطس 2008)

بعض صور النظام تجدونها على الرابط التالي 

http://www.uparab.com/files/2dy1aec7zOurCibE.ppt
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## مهندس سابا (20 أغسطس 2008)

*بعض صور النظام*

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم 

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مهندس سابا (24 أغسطس 2008)

*jidar نظام بناء حديث*

سيدي الفاضل بداية اود االاعتذار عن طول الغياب واخص بالذكر 
الفترة الزمنية الطويلة المخصصه للأجابة على استفسارك تقبل عذري ​ 

المادة الانشائية المستخدمة بهذا النظام هي مادة البلويسترين وسوف ارفق لك صورة توضح الابعاد
بالتفصيل ارجو ان تعذرني على تأخيري بالرد على استفسارك ​


----------



## محمد القصراوى (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور و جاري التحميل :20:


----------



## مهندس سابا (24 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر مرورك اخي الفاضل 


تقبل تحياتي


----------



## اياد العبودي (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووور وفقك الله


----------



## silo (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس سابا (24 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الفاضل اياد العبودي اشكر مرورك على الموضوع والتعليق عليه 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهندس سابا (26 أغسطس 2008)

silo اشكر مرورك الكريم والتعليق على الموضوع 


تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## مهندس سابا (26 أغسطس 2008)

*مطلووووب حساب كميات واسعار*



للتقييم او التسعير ارجو من كافة الاخوة المهتمين بالنظام العمل على تقييم وحساب 
كميات هذا المشروع 


حيث سأقوم بتنزيل كميات وحسابات هذا المشروع بواسطة نظام البناء بواسطة الجدران الحاملة المعزولة

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي 
​


----------



## مهندس سابا (27 أغسطس 2008)

*مجرد فضول !!!!!*

:10: :10:

لا يوجد احد يعرف كيف تتم عملية تسعير هذا المشروع 
او حساب كمياته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حسب النظام التقليدي ؟؟؟؟

:10: :10:


----------



## مهندس سابا (29 أغسطس 2008)

غريبة مافي ولا شخص مصحصح على نص ربع فنجان قهوه يسعر هالبناء البسيط ؟؟


----------



## مهندس سابا (30 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الفاضل اشكر اهتمامك بموضوعي المتواضع هنالك العديد من الاسئلة التي نحن بحاجة اجابات لها 
كوننا نتعامل مع نظام حديث علينا نجهل العديد من ميزاته وخصائصه 
ارجو منك اخي العزيز التفضل بارسال رسالة خاصة تحتوي على عنوان بريدي خاص بك كي اتمكن
من ارسال العديد من الملفات التفصيلية التي تشرح لك الية عمل النظام 
اخيرا ارجو من جميع الاخوة المهتمين التكرم بالدخول الى محرك البحث جوجل وكتابة 

نظام بناء حديث غير مستخدم بالشرق الاوسط 

او الدخول مباشرة الى موقع الشركة الراعية لهذا النظام jidar.biz

تفلاوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## أحمدالنجدي (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات و جاري دراستها
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس سابا (31 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر مرورك اخي الفاضل على موضوعي المتواضع 

تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## مهندس سابا (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مبروك عليكم شهر رمضان 

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مهندس سابا (2 سبتمبر 2008)

صيام مقبول وافطار هنيئ للجميع 


تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## احمد عصام رفعت (4 سبتمبر 2008)

بس حبيت استفسر مهندس سابا .......
انا طالب بكليه الهندسه واعتقد ان النظام له عيوبه ايضامنها
عدد الطوابق مسموح وايضا البحور لايجب ان تكون كبير (spans) والفتحات في الحوائط(الشابيبك والابواب) لايجب ان تكون كبير لا الحوائط هي الحامله
ارجو الرد على صحه كلامي من عدمه
وشكرا
ومبرك عليكم وعلينا شهر رمضان
وصياما مقبول


----------



## مهندس سابا (5 سبتمبر 2008)

نظام بناء حديث غير مستخدم بالشرق الاوسط

اخ ابا المؤمن من الذوق الادبي عند نقلك لموضوع معين من منتدى معين 
ان تكتب كلمة منقول للموضوع الا يوافقني الاخوة الاعضاء ذلك 

رمضان كريم 

موضوعك مكرر يا اخي من قبل اكثر من شهر وهو موجود بالمنتدى هذا


----------



## مهندس سابا (9 سبتمبر 2008)

back no more comments 
best wishes for all


----------



## مهندس سابا (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء jidar building technology*



 قامت شركة جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء بالانتهاء من تسجيل شركتها 

لتباشر فورا البدء بتطبيق نظام البناء بواسطة الجدران الحاملة المعزولة 
Insulated Concrete Forms ICF
لتغطي بذلك منطقة الشرق الاوسط من خلال مكتبها الكائن بالمملكة 
الاردنية الهاشمية 

حيث تم مباشرة توقيع عقد انشاء مبنى ادارة العقود العراقية الجديد
 داخل العراق بواسطة هذا النظام كمقدمة للعديد من المجمعات السكنية 
المراد انشائها بواسطة نظام البناء بواسطة الجدران الحاملة المعزولة 

 تقبلوا خالص تحياتي 

*********​


----------



## مهندس سابا (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*الاخ احمد عصام رفعت*



احمد عصام رفعت قال:


> بس حبيت استفسر مهندس سابا .......
> انا طالب بكليه الهندسه واعتقد ان النظام له عيوبه ايضامنها
> عدد الطوابق مسموح وايضا البحور لايجب ان تكون كبير (spans) والفتحات في الحوائط(الشابيبك والابواب) لايجب ان تكون كبير لا الحوائط هي الحامله
> ارجو الرد على صحه كلامي من عدمه
> ...


 
عدد الطوابق اخي الفاضل لا حدود له هنالك صورة بالموضوع مرفقه تبين ان هذا 
النظام يستطيع العمل حتى عشرة طوابق فما فوق 
اعمل على تأمين صورة حديثة للنظام لأحد المباني الذي يزيد ارتفاعه على ثلاثين طابق
حيث ان مرحلة العمل قد وصلت الى الطابق رقم ثماني وعشرين 
وسوف اقوم بأرفاقها بالموضوع 

اما بالنسبة للبحور فأنا معك بهذه الحالة حيث ان اقصى بحر لهذا النظام حتى يومنا هذا 
هو اربعة عشره مترا لا يزيد عن ذلك 

اما بالنسبة للفتحات فهي عادية جدا ولا يوجد هنالك اي مشكلة في تكبيرها من تصغيرها 
لكن بهذا النظام نعمل على تصغير الفتحات هذه كي نحافظ على موضوع عزل الحراره 
حيث ان الجدار الخرساني المسلح المعزول افضل من ناحية العزل من الشباك او النافذه الالمنيوم 
اتوافقني الرأي سيدي الفاضل ؟؟؟؟
مرفق مع هذا الرد صورة لمبنى مكون من عشرة طوابق تم بناءه بالنظام الحديث
ICF Insulated Concrete Forms

اخيرا 

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## مهندس هاني احمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

تحية طيبة وبعد 

اشكرك جزيل الشكر لهذا الموضوع القيم المفيد لقد اضطلعنا على الموضوع 
بشكل كبير ومتعدد الجهات والمراجع وبناءا على ذلك نأمل بأن نكون مكتب تمثيل 
يمثل هذا النظام وشركة جدار لمصر والأمارات العربية المتحدة

ارجو التفضل من عنايتكم بتزويدنا بأرقام او عنوان مراسلة مباشر لشركة جدار

اخوك م. هاني احمد


----------



## مهندس سابا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي هاني بعد التحية والسلام ...
انت تعلم ان سياسة المنتدى تمنع نشر ارقام اتصال او عنواين مباشرة 
لذا يا سيدي الفاضل ارجو التكرم من عنايتكم بأرسال رسالة خاصة 
ذاكرا فيها عنوان خاص بك 

اخيرا تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## مهندس سابا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*مجموعة صور جديده وخاصة*

مجموعة كبيرة من الصور الخاصة بالنظام 

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم 

http://www.gulfup.com/dldlI162602.rar.html


تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري 

****​


----------



## صهيب سلامه (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*Icf*

تحياتي م. سابا

ارجو المعذرة نيابة عن الشباب , يمكن فهموا السؤال انك بدك حد يحسب التكاليف حسب النظام الجديد 
عشان هيك ما في ردود 

كمان الحساب بدوا شوية فرضيات من حيث القواعد والاعمدة والمواد 
مع مراعاة موقع البناء - في اي بلد واسعار المواد هناك

اقترح عليك عمل المقارنة الشاملة على شكل جدول كميات ببرنامج اكسل علشان كل مهندس يغير الاسعار حسب البلد الموجود فيها
لو حبيت انا ممكن اتعاون معاك في هالشي لانك زي ما بتعرف بنشتغل في هذا النظام 

صهيب سلامه


----------



## مهندس سابا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

تحياتي لعيونك يا احلى مهندس صهيب سلامة 

انا بعرفك معرفة شخصية وانت بتعرفني معرفة شخصية 

والتقينا بشركة جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء وعم نتراسل ونتابع الموضوع 
مع بعض بشكر تواصلك واهتمامك الملحووظ 
اخوك
بشير الدراس 

اخر اخبارك يا طيب ؟؟ شو الي صاير بالمنتدى الي التقينا فيه اول مره ؟؟
ابعتلي *****ك خليني اعملك اضافة عندي 
تحياتي الك ولتواصلك في العديد من المنتديات الهندسية


----------



## مهندس سابا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لاخر رابط تمت اضافته للموضوع 
هل قام احد من الاخوه الاعضاء بتنزليه؟؟؟؟؟؟
في حالة لم يعمل الرابط اخبروني كي اضيف رابط اخر 
على مركز تحميل اخر 

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس سابا قال:


> بالنسبة لاخر رابط تمت اضافته للموضوع
> هل قام احد من الاخوه الاعضاء بتنزليه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> في حالة لم يعمل الرابط اخبروني كي اضيف رابط اخر
> على مركز تحميل اخر
> ...


 
ولا يهمك أخي العزيز مهندس سابا.. الرابط شغال 100% شكراً جزيلاً لك، وبارك الله فيك..

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس سابا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك الاشراف*

اخونا العزيز ابو الحلول تواجدك بموضوعي المتواضع وسام يضاف اليه ​ 
جزيل الشكر لمرورك على الموضوع والتعليق عليه ​ 

والف مبروك لك الأشراف 
تحية خاصة للمهندس محمد زايد 
تحية خاصة للمهندس صهيب سلامة​ 
اخيرا تقبلوا خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## Abo Fares (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس سابا قال:


> اخونا العزيز ابو الحلول تواجدك بموضوعي المتواضع وسام يضاف اليه ​
> 
> جزيل الشكر لمرورك على الموضوع والتعليق عليه ​
> 
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك مهندس سابا.. موضوعك فعلاً أغنى الملتقى بمادة جديدة مهمة.. شكراً جزيلاً لك..

أوصل سلامنا للأخ bd_bd

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس سابا (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر لتواصلك اخونا العزيز ابو الحلول

صدقا اني متشوق جدا جدا لرؤية رأيكم الفني الهندسي انت وباقي 
الاخوة المهندسين الكرام حيث قمت بطلب ذلك منهم بواسطة رسائل خاصة 
ارجو ان لا بيخلوا علينا بأرائهم البناءه 

جزيل الشكر للجميع


----------



## ماجدان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

حقيقه كل الروابط لا تعمل معى 

ولكن فى رأى المتواضع 
انها تقنيه جديده .......... أتكلم فى جمهورية مصر العربيه 
اعتقد أنه ليس بالسهل إنتشار مثل هذه الطرق بصوره سريعه وملحوظه 
فنحن لا نمتلك مثل تلك التقنيات فى التصنيع والتنفيذ والعماله الماهره حتى الهندسه بهذا الاسلوب أعتقد أنها ضعيفه وتحتاج إلى خبرات 

أما الموضوع ذاته فلو هو كماهو مذكور والله يبقى به ونعمه 

وحقيقه اعذرنى فليس عندى المعلومات الكافيه عن مثل تلك المشاريع والتقنيات 

وجزاك الله خيرا

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

في حقيقة الامر انا سمعت على البناء بالبلوكات من طين مضاف اليه مواد اخرى و القوالب تختلف ما بين الوسط والزاوية لكن تبنى في مناطق غيرزلزالية كما ان عدد الادوار محدود لانه ما لم تجرب علىla Table Vibrante او زلزال في الواقع لن يتم تقبلها لان الدهنيات تعودت علىالخرسانة و من الصعب اقناع العامة بالبناء باستعمال مواد جديدةو حتى انا من الصعب علي تقبل فكرة ان البلوكات تقاوم موجات الناتجة عن الزلزال و ان كانت لاصقة بمادة قوية


----------



## مهندس سابا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ان النقاش لا يفسد للود قضية 
اختي الفاضله هذا النظام هو نفسه نظام البناء بواسطة الخرسانة المسلحه مضافا 
اليه الواح البوليسترين بشكل قالب 
اي بهذه الحالة جمعت المتانة والصلابة بمقاومة الزلازل وبنفس الوقت جمعت موضوع العزل 
تأملي جيدا سوف تجدين صحة قولي هذا من خلال العديد من الصور المرفقه بالموضوع 
وبدلا من توزيع الاحمال على الاعمدة تم توزيع الاحمال على الجدران نفسها 
سمعتي يوما بالجدران الاستنادية ؟؟؟؟ وما الغرض من استخدامها ؟؟؟ ومن ماذا تتكون بالضبط ؟؟

انتظر اجابتك على تلك الاستفسارات 

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## مهندس سابا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*توضيح بسيط*

*How many story u can build by this type *
There is no limit to the height of the building, the limit of 7 – 8 stories high is because of the concrete pumps, otherwise a tower crane will have to be used with a concrete bucket to fill the walls and pour the roof, thus the overheads become significantly more expensive​
:59:​ 
*What about the sound and heat insulation*​​
Polystyrene is the best material for sound insulation and a 200 mm concrete centre wall has an Value R 22 - 25 ​

:59:​ 
*What about the price in compare the concret structures*​​
If we are comparing simple concrete walls that are not insulated the client will be paying for the shuttering which is slightly less expensive than the panels
The client will be getting the insulation for just a little bit extra, but if we are talking about a Concrete wall + Insulation + Bricks our system is a lot cheaper​
:59:​ 
*How many years can stay without maintenance*​​
Since there will be NO settlement, the concrete will not crack and the building will last at least the lifetime of the concrete, which is 50 Years. As for the polystyrene if it is exposed to the ultraviolet rays of the sun it will last 1200 years ​
:59:​ 
*What about the warranty*​​
We can offer the warranty of 40 Years for manufacturing of the panels, but we cant guarantee the concrete not the steel because they are not manufactured by us
As for the finishing, we have to get the warranty of the producers ​

:56::56::56::56:​
Thanks, Regards​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى انك ما زعلت مني اخي بس اريد توضح لي ادا كان البلوك من الخرسانة الحديد المستعمل كيف يلصق في خرسانة من غير اضافت adjuvant نحنا بنستعمل موادsika ادا اضفنا في الترميم حديد جديدو هدا باهض الثمن لان في دراسة الخرسانة المسلحة نعتبر دمج الحديد و الخرسانة كمادة واحدة homogene و هده الطريقة خرسانة يابسة كيف تلسق مع الحديد من غير اضافة مواد ثانية اتمنى انك فهمت قصدي و شكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

انا اسفة فهمت غلط الخرسانة تصب على الحديد بس form من polysterene مشان نكسب الوقت و غيره انا شفت من شركات المانية اساليب تانية مطورة و حديثة تخليك تحتفظ با( form (coffrage و تعطيه اشكال مختلفة


----------



## مهندس سابا (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*اختي الفاضلة*

ارجو منك ومن كافة الاخوة الاعضاء والزوار ​ 
التأمل جيدا بهذه الصور المرفقة ومن الممكن ان تصل فكرة هذا 
النظام من خلال تلك الصور ​ 
واي استفسار اخر انا جاهز ​ 
حيث سأقوم بأرفاق بعض الصور الاخرى ​ 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## ودالزاكي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*الجدران الحاملة*

من الصعب ان تحكم علي نظام البناء وان يتم تفضيله علي آخر من دون ان تضع الظروف المعينة له.
من خلال دراسة قمت بها لمقارنة نظام الهيكل الخرساني مع النظام موضوع الدراسة توصلت الي ان الوفرة التي يقدمها النظام لا تتعدي 12%. ذلك تم من خلال دراسة تفصيلية للمواد المشتركة في كلا النظامين والمتمثة في الطوب والاسمنت بإعتبارهما يمثلان الفارق الأكبر بينهما.

نظام الحوائط الحاملة نظام مقيد في التصميم وفي ارتفاع المبني والمساحة. ومن عيوبه عدم قابلية التعديل وأخذ مساعة للبناء من مساحة المبني إضافة الي عدم القابلية لمقاومة الشد وبالتالي تقل المجازات فيه.

من جملة عيوبه نستطيع ان نستفيد من ها النظام في منشأت محددة. منش|آت التوسع الافقي والمنشآت الاثرية والمنشآت التي لايتطلب علوها. الي جانب المباني التي لايحتمل التعديل في خارطتها.

لكم شكري ويمكنني ان اساعد في الموضوع بكثرة لاحقاً.

ورمضان كريم


----------



## مهندس سابا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الفاضل 
تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري وكما قلت مسبقا ان النقاش
لا يفسد للود قضية ...........
جزيل الشكر لمرورك والتعليق الملفت للأنتباه على موضوعي المتواضع
وبناءا على ذلك سوف اقوم بالرد على تعليقك قريبا 

حيث سأعتمد بردي على تعليقك على ما تفضلت وانرت الموضوع من معلومات 

تقبلوا خالص الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## مهندس سابا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*وسااااااااااام اخر يضاف للموضوع بتعليق عليه يا سيدي الفاضل ( مهندس احمد جليدان )*



سالدان قال:


> حقيقه كل الروابط لا تعمل معى
> 
> ولكن فى رأى المتواضع
> انها تقنيه جديده .......... أتكلم فى جمهورية مصر العربيه
> ...


 
سؤالي الاول لك يا سيدي الفاضل 
هل يوجد هنالك مشكلة كبيرة بعملية اعادة توزيع الاحمال من الاعمدة الى الجدران ؟؟

هل سمعت يوما بلعبة الاطفال الليجو ( المكعبات البلاستيكية ) ؟؟؟

ما العيب بنظرك بنظام المباني الخرسانيه الجاهزه ؟؟؟؟

هل هنالك امكانية لطرح الموضوع على شكل لعبة كبار ؟؟؟؟

كنت قد ارفقت سابقا ملف فيدو بالموضوع تستطيع من خلاله التأكد من ان النظام 
هو عبارة عن لعبة على شاكلة العاب الاطفال الليجو 

حيث تمت عملية بناء بيسمنت بالنظام خلال يوم عمل واحد وثاني يوم تستطيع صب 
الخرسانة

انتظر بشوق كبير رؤية تعليق ورأي استاذنا محمد زايد الذي تم سابقا الحديث
معه بخصوص هذا النظام على احد المنتديات الهندسية وها هنا انا بانتظار تدعيم الموضوع والنظام 
من خلال رأيه الفني الهندسي القيم 

كما انني بشوق كبير الى رؤية رأي مشرفنا العزيز ابو الحلول 

اخيرا خالص شكري وتقديري لكم جميعا​


----------



## مهندس سابا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*اعادة ادراج مرفقات*

الاخوة الاعزاء سوف اقوم بأعادة ادراج لبعض ملفات الفيدو
التي كنت قد ادرجتها سابقا بالموضوع لدعمه 

الرابط الاول:-

http://www.gulfup.com/dld29Q33118.wmv.html

الرابط الثاني لمجموعة صور للنظام 

http://www.gulfup.com/dldlI162602.rar.html

تقبلوا خالص تقديري​


----------



## مهندس سابا (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*Icf نظام بناء حديث غير مستخدم بالشرق الاوسط*

بعض الصور الحديثة لبعض المشاريع المنفذه بواسطة هذا النظام 

http://www.uparab.com/files/KzYdDbJN1SVmH4z5.jpg

http://www.uparab.com/files/G74-nhWBv3R4gwVh.bmp

http://www.uparab.com/files/dE0ebUd8AHlkHY4V.jpg

http://www.uparab.com/files/H9Yhmp4vr1yxkFFP.jpg

http://www.uparab.com/files/Zh3J4QiD0x4oPDGM.jpg

http://www.uparab.com/files/rQm78LtdqOYsXOnv.jpg

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## مهندس سابا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*تهنئة بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك*



كـــل عـــام وانـــتــــم بــخــيــــر ​


----------



## مهندس سابا (4 أكتوبر 2008)

عودة بعد انقضاء فترة اجازة عيد الفطر المبارك 
اعادة الله علينا واياكم بالخير ودوام الصحة والعافية 


تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## مهندس سابا (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*فيدو خاص بنظام البناء الحديث Icf*

مقطع فيدو يظهر لكم سرعة العمل بنظام البناء بواسطة الجدران الحاملة المعزولة 
ICF Insulated Concrete Forms

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم 

مقطع الفيدو هنا 
http://www.uparab.com/files/QxvWSq3SeyrLYqdR.wmv

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري​


----------



## مهندس سابا (7 أكتوبر 2008)

معقولة مافي ولا عضو تفضل وقام بتحميل ملف الفيدو ؟؟

هل عمل الرابط ام لا 

في حالة لم يعمل ابلغونا حتى اقوم بأعادة رفعه على موقع اخر

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير على تواصلكم


----------



## مهندس سابا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*jidar جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء*

What is an ICFs​ 

Jidar is an Insulated Concrete Form (ICFs) consisting of 2 panels of expanded polystyrene (EPS) married with high impact polystyrene inserts used to hold patented webs/spacers designed to secure rebar as needed.​ 


Once stacked together, these forms represent a mold ready for concrete placement, similar to a traditionally poured concrete wall; however,​ 

ICFs forms never leave the concrete providing a multitude of tasks:-​ 

1. Structural Support: (Concrete & Steel)​ 

2. Super Insulation: (EPS panels & Thermal Mass, 40+ R- Performance)​ 

3. Strapping/Furring: (1 5/8" Spacers at 8" on center)​ 

4. Air/Vapor Barrier: (Low permeate EPS in continuous contact with concrete)​ 

5. Finishing Substrate: (Single material EPS Type II)​ 

All in 1 step, with 1 crew/contractor, in less time​ 


ICF Benefits​ 


What are the major benefits in using an ICF​ 


Energy Efficiency​ 

With the combination of a solid concrete core in full contact with an interior and exterior insulation panel, a super energy efficient wall is created protecting the indoor air temperature. A “heat sink” is created from the thermal mass of the concrete which is now very difficult to penetrate. The total wall system is greater than the sum of its parts, reducing air leakage and increasing the “R” Performance to 40+. Owners enjoy energy savings up to 70%​ 


Safe​ 

An ICF wall is also a superior structural combination of concrete and steel. When compared to stick framed buildings, an ICF wall offers greater protection from high winds in hurricane and tornado areas and from the often dangerous projectiles hurled during these storms. The strong “bond beams” created within the walls from the steel rebar protect in earthquake and mudslide prone areas stabilizing the structure when the ground has shifted or fallen .​ 


Quiet​ 

ICF walls provide an STC rating of 50 or greater when combined with other sound reduction materials. This creates a quiet environment from external noise in high traffic areas, high wind areas or other noisy neighborhoods dealing with trains, airports, etc. Conversely, ICF walls also offer sound protection from within, as is necessary in music and sound studios .​ 


Healthy​ 

One of the great concerns in older homes today is mold and mildew found growing behind drywall, in the attic and in basements. ICF walls eliminate the moisture commonly experienced seeping through concrete block or conventional poured concrete walls and condensation commonly found in stick framed homes. Expanded Polystyrene is a safe material without glues and does not off-gas Volatile Organic Compounds (VOC) commonly found in material such as form oil release agents, plywood and chip board. Persons suffering from such allergies can feel relief .​ 










Fast & Reliable​ 

When using an ICF, you are getting 5 steps in one; structural superior walls, super insulation, strapping/studs, air and moisture barrier, completed professionally. This replaces concrete block, conventional poured concrete, stick framing, exterior sheathing, house wrap, plastic wrap and insulation. Depend on one crew including a certified contractor to quickly perform all these tasks in one step. For your peace of mind, JIDAR demands that any installation of their product include supervision by a certified installer​ 


How many story u can build by this type ​ 


There is no limit to the height of the building, the limit of 7 – 8 stories high is because of the concrete pumps, otherwise a tower crane will have to be used with a concrete bucket to fill the walls and pour the roof, thus the overheads become significantly more expensive​ 


What about the sound and heat insulation​ 


Polystyrene is the best material for sound insulation and a 200 mm concrete centre wall has an Value R 22 - 25 ​ 


What about the price in compare the concret structures​ 


If we are comparing simple concrete walls that are not insulated the client will be paying for the shuttering which is slightly less expensive than the panels​ 

The client will be getting the insulation for just a little bit extra, but if we are talking about a Concrete wall + Insulation + Bricks our system is a lot cheaper​ 


How many years can stay without maintenance​ 


Since there will be NO settlement, the concrete will not crack and the building will last at least the lifetime of the concrete, which is 50 Years. As for the polystyrene if it is exposed to the ultraviolet rays of the sun it will last 1200 years ​ 


What about the warranty​ 


We can offer the warranty of 40 Years for manufacturing of the panels, but we cant guarantee the concrete not the steel because they are not manufactured by us​ 
As for the finishing, we have to get the warranty of the producers .​


----------



## هادي المهندس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي م.سابا ممكن تفصيل اكثر عن النظام لانه استوحاني واعتقد هذا النظام فقط للدور او المباني غير متعدده الطوابق حسب اعتقادي وارجوا الشرح بطريقه التنفيذ اذا امكن 
وشكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس سابا (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ملف يحتوي على بعض الصور لاحد المعارض العالمية التي 
تم بناء فيها هذا النظام ليكون معرضا للزوار 

تأملوا جيدا ولا تبخلوا علينا بتعليقاتكم اكرمكم الله 

الرابط من هنا :- http://www.gulfup.com/dldE8e99852.rar.html

ملف حجمه 7 ميجا مضغوط بواسطة ال win rar تحتاج الى برنامج ال adobe reader كي تستطيع مشاهدته

سيدي الفاضل لقد تم تنفيذ مبنى مكون من ثلاثين طابق بواسطة هذا النظام 
كما كنت قد ارفقت بعض الصور لعدة مباني مكونه من عدة ادوار واخرها عشرة ادوار فوق مستوى الارض
ارجع للموضوع وتفحص محتوياته جيدا اكرمك الله 

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## مهندس سابا (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو التفضل بأبلاغي في حالة لم يعمل الرابط 
حتى اقوم برفعه على موقع اخر 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## اشرف العراقي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس سابا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ اشرف العراقي
جزيل الشكر على مرورك


----------



## م.ضياء علاء (18 أكتوبر 2008)

Dear Eng saba
I am a civil engineer working and living in Canada , the system you are recommending is a good system however there is a better insulation wall system in which non-bearing wall system is adapted 
the system is Exterior Insulation Finishing System often called "synthetic 
stucco", 
widely used in Canada and US


----------



## م.ضياء علاء (18 أكتوبر 2008)

EIFS consists of a number of layers that are installed in the following order. The most basic EIFS (a barrier EIFS) consists of 3 layers:

A layer of foam plastic insulation (also called simply "foam") that comes in the form of sheets 2' x 4'. If an adhesive is used to attach the insulation, the adhesive is applied to the foam with a trowel. Most EIFS use a type of insulation called Expanded Polystyrene, also known as EPS. EPS is 1 lb. density Expanded Polystyrene, similar to the white foam that coffee cups are made of. The usual range of thickness for EIFS insulation is 3/4" to 4", although thicker pieces are sometimes used for decoration accents - called foam shapes. 
A reinforced layer that is applied onto the face of the insulation with a trowel, consisting of a fiberglass reinforcing mesh ( or "mesh") embedded in a cementitous adhesive. The mesh has an open weave, somewhat like window screening but with opening about 1/4" square. It is made of fiberglass and can be cut with a utility knife. The mesh is available in various weights, the "heaviness" determines the impact strength of the surface (resistance to damage by being "hit"). The standard weight is 4oz, the high-impact mesh weight goes up to 15 or 20oz. This 2-part layer is called the Base Coat. 
A final topcoat,or finish, which is a colored, textured paint-like material that is applied with a trowel or, very rarely, by spraying. A wide range of colors and textures are available as well as custom colors. Available textures include smooth surfaces, rough "stucco-like" textures, embedded stone chips, multi-color (granite-like mixtures,) and even brick-like treatments. This layer is called the finish. It is acquired by floating.


----------



## م.ضياء علاء (18 أكتوبر 2008)

If you need more information ,I will help
I am Jordanian Canadian ,I graduated from J.U.S.T
ALA ABU OBEID ,BSc.Eng,Professional Engineer


----------



## مهندس سابا (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*ICFs Middle East جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء*

نظام بناء حديث غير مستخدم بالشرق الاوسط
البناء بواسطة الجدران الخراسانية المسلحه الحاملة المعزولة 
ICFs Insulted Concrete Forms​​1- صورة مبنى متعدد الطوابق تم الانتهاء من تنفيذه بواسطة هذا النظام 
http://www.uparab.com/files/G74-nhWBv3R4gwVh.bmp​​2- صورة تشطيبات لأحد المباني التي تم الانتهاء من تنفيذها بواسطة هذا النظام 
http://www.uparab.com/files/H9Yhmp4vr1yxkFFP.jpg​​3- تشطيبات ايضا لاحد المباني 
http://www.uparab.com/files/Zh3J4QiD0x4oPDGM.jpg​​4- ملف فيدو يظهر سرعة العمل بهذا النظام 
http://www.uparab.com/files/QxvWSq3SeyrLYqdR.wmv​​5- الكورس الأول في البناء بواسطة هذا النظام الحديث للشرق الاوسط
http://www.uparab.com/files/ziD63S9N-X8ZnHm8.rar​​لمزيد من المعلومات الهندسية والفنية يرجى التفضل بالدخول الى محرك جوجل وكتابة 
نظام بناء حديث غير مستخدم بالشرق الأوسط 
او 
ICF Middle East​​مرفق أيضا ملف لبناية مكونة من ستة طوابق فوق الأرض
تم الانتهاء من تنفيذها خلال اربعة أشهر مكونه من ثلاثمائة وعشرون غرفة​​http://www.uparab.com/files/KusizxtWcruqXoqG.pdf​أرجو ان تنال إعجابكم ​​جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء ​​


----------



## مهندس سابا (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*thanks alot*



diyaala2003 قال:


> If you need more information ,I will help
> I am Jordanian Canadian ,I graduated from J.U.S.T
> ALA ABU OBEID ,BSc.Eng,Professional Engineer


 

can u send ur e mail pm 

thx, regards


----------



## مهندس سابا (18 أكتوبر 2008)

i will visit ountario soon to take course for ICFs buildings


----------



## مهندس سابا (19 أكتوبر 2008)

في حالة لم تعمل الروابط السابقة فتفضلوا هذه روابط جديده على موقع اخر

للملفات التي تستطيعون التعرف اكثر واكثر على النظام 

وتشاهدون كيف تستطيع ان تبدأ البناء بواسطة هذا النظام الحديث
سواء بيوت او فلل او بنايات او مسابح ومسطحات مائية


http://www.gulfup.com/dldeCG06692.rar.html

http://www.gulfup.com/dld5Sq06691.rar.html

http://www.gulfup.com/dldMpj06691.rar.html


جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء 
المدير التنفيذي


----------



## م.ضياء علاء (19 أكتوبر 2008)

MY e-mail is ×××××××××××××××× and if you are visiting Ontario,Canada I can meet you thanks

يمنع وضع أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال الخاصة ضمن المشاركات..
مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي.. أبو الحلول


----------



## مهندس سابا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ابو الحلول على راسي والله 

diyalaa 
pm = privite messege

thx, regards


----------



## bd_bd (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بعد التحية والسلام ...
رابط لصورة النظام يظهر فيه حديد التسليح العادي 
بالاضافة الى البروز الخاص بتركيب الحجر 
والمكان الفارغ يصب بداخله الباطون 

ارجو ان تكون واضحه للجميع 

http://www.uparab.com/files/DYPS2fviCnNHw7vZ.jpg

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وجزيل الشكر للمهندس سابا على متابعته لهذا الموضوع


----------



## bd_bd (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*جديد نظام ال ICFs من شركة جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء*

خـــبـــــــــر هـــــام :-


بدأ الجلسات الخاصة لأدراج نظام ال ICFs كنظام بناء معتمد بالأردن

من خلال مجلس البناء الوطني الأردني 

المادة 1- يسمى هذا القانون (قانون البناء الوطني الأردني لسنة 1993) ويعمل به بعد مرور ثلاثين يوما على تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية .

المادة 2- يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية حيثما وردت في هذا القانون المعاني المخصصة لها أدناه ما لم تدل القرينةعلى غير ذلك :-
المجلس : مجلس البناء الوطني الأردني المؤلف بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون . اللجنة الفنية : اللجنة الفنية لكودات البناء الوطني الأردني المشكلة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون . 

أعمال الأعمار : الأعمال التي تتعلق بإنشاء المشاريع الإنشائية وصيانتها وتصميمها والإشراف عليها بما في ذلك ما يرتبطبها من أعمال ميكانيكية وكهربائية وأعمال السلامة العامة والوقاية من الحرائق وعزل المباني والتخلص من النفايات .
الكودة : مجموعة القواعد والشروط والمتطلبات الفنية المتعلقة بأعمال الأعمار المقررة من المجلس والمعتمدة من مجلس الوزراء .
السطات التنظيمية : مجلس التنظيم الأعلى ولجنتا تنظيم المدن والقرى اللوائية والمحلية ولجان التنظيم المشتركة أو أي سلطة أو هيئة أو لجنة أو مجلس يحل محل أي منها بموجب قانون تنظيم المدن والقرى والأبنية أو أي تشريع آخر معمول به.

المادة 3- تسري أحكام هذا القانون على أعمال الأعمار التي تقام في المملكة باستثناء الأعمال التي أقيمت أو بوشر في إقامتها أو تم ترخيصها قبل نفاذه .
المادة 4-أ - يؤلف مجلس يسمى (مجلس البناء الوطني الأردني) على النحو التالي :
1- وزير الأشغال العامة والإسكان رئيسا
2- وزير الشؤون البلدية والقروية والبيئية نائبا للرئيس
3- وزير الطاقة والثروة المعدنية عضوا
4- أمين عمان عضوا
5- رئيس الجمعية العلمية الملكية عضوا 
6- مدير عام المؤسسة العامة للاسكان والتطوير الحضري عضوا 
7-عميد إحدى كليات الهندسة في الجامعات الأردنية يختاره مجلس الوزراء لمدة سنتين . عضوا 
8- نقيب المهندسين عضوا 9
-نقيب المقاولين عضوا

ب- يجتمع المجلس كلما دعت الحاجة بدعوة من رئيسه أو نائبه في حالة غيابه ويكون اجتماعه قانونياً بحضور ستة من أعضائه على أن يكون الرئيس أو نائبه واحدا منهم ويتخذ المجلس قراراته بأجماع أو أكثرية أصوات الحاضرين وعند تساويها يرجح الجانب الذي صوت معه رئيس الجلسة .
ج- يعين وزير الأشغال العامة والإسكان من بين موظفي وزارته أمين سر للمجلس يتولى تنظيم اجتماعاته وتدوين محاضر الجلسات وقرارات المجلس ، كما وأن له تكليف أي من موظفي الوزارة القيام بأية أعمال تتعلق بأعمال المجلس ومهامه .

المادة 5- يناط بالمجلس المهام والصلاحيات التالية : -

أ - وضع الأسس والمبادىء الخاصة بكودات البناء الوطني الأردني وتحديد مجال كل منها بناء على تنسيب اللجنة الفنية .
ب- إقرار الكودات المختلفة للبناء الوطني الأردني ورفعها إلى مجلس الوزراء لاعتمادها . 
ج- دراسة تنسيبات اللجنة الفنية واتخاذ القرارات المناسبة بشأنها . د- البت في أي اعتراض على الكودات المعتمدة أو على أي تعديل عليها وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون . 
هـ- التعاقد مع أي جهة علمية لإعداد أي كودة جديدة أو لإجراء ، تعديل على أي كودة معتمدة وتحديد كلفة هذا التعاقدوالموافقة على صرفها . 
و- نشر الكودات المعتمدة وتعميمها . 


جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء 
المدير التنفيذي


----------



## mehdi_b10 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكر مرورك اخي الكريم 
*


----------



## bd_bd (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*دعوة عامة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​


دعوة عامة لحضور ورشة عمل حول نظام بناء حديث​


بالتعاون مع نقــــابـــــة المهنـدسـيــن الأردنيـيـن 
وشركة IntegraSpec العالمية​


تـتـشــرف شركـة جـدار لتكنولوجيا البناء إحـدى شركـات مجموعـة سـلطي إخـوان


بدعوتكم لحضور المحاضرة الهندسية الفنية التي سيلقيها السيد الياس سلطي


بخصوص :-​


نظام بناء قوالب الخرسانة المعزولة


Insulated Concrete Forms ICFs​


وذلك يوم الأحد الموافق 30 – 11- 2008 بفندق المريديان ( قاعة المؤتمرات )

من الساعة السابعة وحتى الساعة التاسعة مساءا .​ 

جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء ​


----------



## bd_bd (6 ديسمبر 2008)

“المهندسين” تدعو لدراسة أساليب جديدة للبناء لدعم ذوي الدخل المحدود​



http://www.jea.org.jo/home/StaticPag...WS/kwaleb.html
​
رابط الخبر على موقع نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين الرسمي 

http://www.alrai.com/print.php?news_id=244200 رابط الخبر بصحيفة الرأي الاردنية


----------



## احمد مضر (8 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكر المهندس سابا على اثارة هذا الموضوع...انا مهندس ميكانيك الا انني ابحث عن تقنية بناء سمعت عنها و لست متأكدا ان كانت نفس هذه التقنية التي انتم بصددها..سمعت عن تقنية تغير مفهوم صب الكونكريت كما نعرفه حيث يتم استخدام قوالب تصمم استنادا الى كل مخططات المبنى(المعمارية و المدنية و الميكانيكية و الكهربائية) و يتم صب الكونكريت داخلها لتشكيل الجدران,و بهذا يتم الاستغناء عن البلوك في تشكيل الجدران و طبعا لن نحتاج الى عملية تحفير الجدران لاغراض الاعمال الكهربائية و الميكانيكية ذلك لان القوالب اساسا صممت بوجود قنوات و فتحات ضمنها لتنفيذ هذه الاعمال,ارجو من الاخوة الاختصاصين اعلامنا ان كان هذا النظام هو نفسه الذي تتحدثون عنه ام لا...حيث انني لم اعثر في موضوعكم هذا على شرح وافي يؤكد لي ذلك.. جزيتم خيرا على هذا المجهود .. و نطمع بالمزيد من الشرح و التوضيح


----------



## bd_bd (3 يناير 2009)

نعم يا سيدي الفاضل هذا هو النظام الذي تبحث عنه حيث تم الاستغناء عن الطوب والتحفير
والخشب بواسطة هذه التكنولوجيا ارجع الى الوراء الى بدايات الموضوع وتابع كافة صفحاته سوف تجد
ان هذا هوه النظام الذي سمعت به سابقا 

اسمه عالميا insulated concrete forms قوالب الخرسانه المسلحه المعزولة
ICF

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## bd_bd (3 يناير 2009)

*بروشور لنظام ICFs العالمي*

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## احمد مضر (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا للأخ bd_bd لقد استفدت كثيرا من هذا الموضوع و نشكر المهندس سابا على اثارته و قد تشكل لدي مجموعة من الاسئلة خاصة بالموضوع و اذكر بأنني لست مهندسا مدنيا و لذا لا تستغربو اسئلتي انما هي من مهندس ميكانيكي مهتم بال green buildings . سؤالي الاول هو كيفية التعامل مع الشركة المنتجة لمثل هذه القوالب كشركة جدار,هل يتم ارسال كافة المخططات للشركة و تقوم هي بارسال القوالب اللازمة؟ و سؤالي الثاني يتعلق بالاعمال الكهروميكانيكية ضمن هذا النظام,هل يتم تمديد الانابيب و المواد اللازمة لاعمال الكهرباء و الميكانيك قبل الصب ام تأتي القوالب من الشركة المنتجة تحوي تجاويف لتمديد هذه المواد بعد عملية الصب, المشكلة انني قد اطلعت على مقاطع فيديو لهذا النظام و شاهدت ان النظام المتبع يخالف ما قد سمعته من بعض الاصدقاءولذا نرجو منكم توضيح الجزء الخاص بدورنا نحن كمهندسين الكتروميكانيكل في هذا النظام و سوف ارفق ملفات الفيديو تلك للفائدة.سؤالي التالي هو حول التكلفة,حيث ان المنطقي ان تزيد تكلفة هذا النظام عن النظام التقليدي و ذلك نتيجة زيادة كمية الكونكريت المستخدمة.سؤالي الاخير هو حول اعمال التشطيب,حيث انني لاحظت بانه يتم ابقاء قوالب الfoamبعد عملية الصب,و لكن كيف ستتم عملية التشطيب (الدهان و البلاستر). و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد مضر (31 يناير 2009)

ابحث عن موقع تحميل سريع لتحميل ملفات الفيديو بس ما عم لاقي


----------



## ضياء كاظم (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
من خلال ملاحظتي ان هذا البناء يحتاج الى عمال ماهرين ومتخصصين بذلك وهذا سوف يؤدي الى رفع تكاليف العمل من ناحية احتكار العمل وبالرغم من ذلك من الضروري التامل بهذا النظام ودراسته بشكل جيد 
اخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## bd_bd (26 فبراير 2009)

رابط لعرض مصور باللغة العربية يشرح طريقة العمل والتشطيبات

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم 

كما اعتذر عن التأخير بأفادتكم بكل ما هو جديد وخاص بنظام قوالب الخرسانة المسلحة المعزولة

الرابط من هنا :- 

http://www.uparab.com/files/ctQ9yD46tK9YFSec.ppt


لا تبخلوا علينا بتعليقاتكم


----------



## bd_bd (12 مارس 2009)

بروشور رسمي للنظام ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم 

http://www.uparab.com/files/DXaQrZ1KzBWJbTN-.pdf

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## من قدك فق الهندسة (12 مارس 2009)

*الخاوزيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ربركاتة

بما انني اعمل في احدى الشركات المروفةالمرموقة في عمل الخوازيك ويصل عمقها الى خمسون متر واريد بوضوع حول العمل علمن بان تخصصوي معماري:18:


----------



## bd_bd (22 مارس 2009)

*عفوا*



من قدك فق الهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ربركاتة
> 
> بما انني اعمل في احدى الشركات المروفةالمرموقة في عمل الخوازيك ويصل عمقها الى خمسون متر واريد بوضوع حول العمل علمن بان تخصصوي معماري:18:


 

اخي الكريم اعتذر منك كل الاعتذار لأني لم افهم جملة واحده على بعضها 
ارجو التفضل بأيضاح ما تريد معرفته بالضبط 

تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## bd_bd (25 مارس 2009)

ارجو ان لا تكون قد زعلت لكني صدقا لم افهم جملة مترابطة على بعضها 

اعذرني اخي الفاضل


----------



## bd_bd (16 أبريل 2009)

اعتذر عن انتهاء صلاحية اللنكات السابقة 
لقد اعدت رفع هذه الروابط كي تستطيعوا ان تعملوا داون لود لها 

تفضلوا هذه الروابط الجديده 



فيدو سرعة العمل بواسطة هذه التكنولوجيا الحديثة 

الرابط

http://www.sendspace.com/file/b6pu4q

عرض مصور باللغة العربية لنظام قوالب الخراسانة المسلحة المعزولة 

الرابط 


http://www.uparab.com/files/gRGUHIxTDY1bH4Az.ppt


عرض مصور لبناء مكون من عدة طوابق

الرابط 

http://www.uparab.com/files/lmVokkZDQNPTudsX.pdf


بروشور رسمي للنظام 

الرابط 

http://www.uparab.com/files/pSFf3iHLR8BZ32sH.pdf



تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري​


----------



## bd_bd (18 أبريل 2009)

ارجو ابلاغي في حالة لم تعمل الروابط الجديده 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## anass81 (18 أبريل 2009)

bd_bd قال:


> ارجو ابلاغي في حالة لم تعمل الروابط الجديده
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير



السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا على تحديث الروابط , ولكنني ارجو منك ان ترفع الملفات على موقع اخر مثل ال www.4shared.com او الرابيد شير , لتسهيل التحميل

وتقبل تحياتي

أنس


----------



## bd_bd (19 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر سوف احاول ذلك قريبا 

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## bd_bd (21 أبريل 2009)

تحميل مباشر لرابط على عدة سيرفرات 

http://multi.farfosh.com/files/1YG4BPTJ/install presentation.pdf

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## bd_bd (5 مايو 2009)

فيدو سرعة العمل رابط :- 

http://www.uparab.com/files/O69Ex1eC2mj2W7Rs.wmv


تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## bd_bd (10 مايو 2009)

جديد روابط وجديد الورش الميدانية 

*هذا رابط لأحد ورش البناء التي تم تنفيذها بواسطة هذه التكنولوجيا الحديثة** 

الرابط من هنا :- 

**http://www.uparab.com/files/B7MVgTjNGnXAXWtE.pdf*

تحميل /install presentation مباشر على عدة سيرفرات​​http://multi.farfosh.com/files/1YG4BPTJ/install presentation.pdf​​​تحميل فيدو سرعة العمل على عدة سيرفرات​​http://multi.farfosh.com/files/ZDF2TSC5/ICFs .Jidar.wmv​

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم 



تقبلوا خالص التحيات والتقدير​


----------



## bd_bd (10 يونيو 2009)

*ابني بيتك بنفسك مع جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء*

دورة تدريبية لكل من اراد ان ينبي منزله بواسطة هذا النظام الحديث للبناء

الدورة مجانية ولكن بشرط ان يكون المتدرب يريد ان يبني بيته او بيت احد اقربائة 
بهذه التكنولوجيا الحديثة للبناء
مدة الدورة عشرة ايام ( مجانية )

جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء
المدير التنفيذي​


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (11 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع .. الملفات المرفقة لم تظهر عندي . ولاكثر من مرة ارجو زيادة الشرح لمزيد من الاستفادة مع شكري وامتناني


----------



## bd_bd (15 يونيو 2009)

*تشطيبات عادية لنظام ال ICFs*

تاليا بعض التشطيبات العادية لنظام قوالب الخراسانة المسلحة المعزولة 

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم 

كما ارفق لعنايتكم بعض الصور لعملية صب الجدران والسقف دفعة واحدة 
لنحصل بذلك على مبنى خراساني مسلح متجانس


----------



## bd_bd (15 يونيو 2009)

*شرح كامل متكامل موجود*

بعد التحية والسلام عليكم 

يوجد من خلال موقع جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء
شرح تفصيلي مع الصور لنظام قوالب الخراسانة المسلحة المعزولة 
ICFs Insulated Concrete Forms

الاخوة المراقبين :- 
هذه ليست دعاية وانما ملف توضيحي حجمة قريب من ال 48 ميجابايت 
ولكنه يحتوي على العديد من الشروحات المكتوبه والمصورة لهذه التكنولوجيا الحديثة 
للبناء

بكل بساطة للذين يريدون الحصول على هذا الشرح والتوضيح المصور 
ما عليهم سوا الدخول الى محرك البحث جوجل وكتابة 
جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء
وسوف يجدون العنوان الالكتروني للشركة 

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## bd_bd (5 يوليو 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة الذين حاولوا تنزيل المرفقات ولم يفلحوا 
مراسلتي مباشرة او الدخول الى موقع شركة جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء
وتنزيل العرض التفصيلي لقوالب الخراسانة المسلحة المعزولة

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## bd_bd (16 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام والجميع بالف الف خير


----------



## bd_bd (7 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.uparab.com/files/srW2sem9AOiDbvrF.rar 

رابط للتشطيبات الداخلية والخارجية والكهرباء 
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم 

مجموعة مقاطع فيدو خاصة بالنظام ومعظمها تم تنفيذه بالاردن 




*
http://www.uparab.com/files/khF6StjE5-1YQdgc.ppt 

عرض تفصيلي مصور باللغة العربية لنظام شركة جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء 

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم 

حجم الملف بحدود ال 32 ميجابايت 





مجموعة فيدوهات تخص نظام البناء الحديث

ICFs


تجهيز الكهرباء تأسيس 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV4NO-gnqcE


span how we solve larg span 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z4vuLe2_xs


roof صب السقف 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EnxgtHfgJY

الانتهاء من صب السقف 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuxU1sr9HUM


سرعة تنفيذ اي مبنى بنظام ال
ICFs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kGLpDhMXl8

صب الجدران مباشرة من مضخة الباطون 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YyI9PCAQCA


معظم هذه المقاطع في الاردن

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم *


​


----------



## bd_bd (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مع قرب حلول عيد الاضحى المبارك 

اود تهنئة الجميع 

وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

طبعا اولا احب اشكرك صاحب الموضوع ... بالنسبة لنظام البناء بواسطة الجدران الخرسانية المسلحة الحاملة المعزولة icf نظام حلو و حديث و اعجبني هواية بس اذا امكن عندي كم استفسار 
1- الروابط السابقة كلهه للاسف ما اشتغلت عندي عدا الصور المحملة من الملتقى فلذلك اطلب من الاخ صاحب الموضوع ان يعيد تحميلهه على غير موقع لنتمكن من تحميلهه و التعرف اكثر عن هذا النظام الجديد اذا امكن 
2- دخلت ع موقع الشركة ( شركة جدار ) بس ما لكت شرح مفصل ع هذا النظام من البناء و مالكت وسيلة اتصال بالشركة 
3- اني حاليا اسكن العراق و اذا اريد ابني منزلي بهذه الطريقة .. سؤالي هل لديكم فرع بالعراق و باقي الدول ام مقركم في عمان فقط ؟؟ 
4- المقاطع الخرسانية هل استندر واحد ام حسب الطلب ؟؟
5- بالنسبة للسعر اذا امكن اريد سعر تقريبي ( تخميني ) لمساحة منزل 200 متر مربع ذو طابقين ( طابق ارضي مع طابق علوي اول ) ، السعر يتضمن المقاطع + العمل شكد يكلف تقريبا 

مع وافر تقديري و احترامي لك اخوية الكريم 
م.علي الهيتي


----------



## bd_bd (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر على اهتمام ...........*



م.علي الهيتي قال:


> طبعا اولا احب اشكرك صاحب الموضوع ... بالنسبة لنظام البناء بواسطة الجدران الخرسانية المسلحة الحاملة المعزولة icf نظام حلو و حديث و اعجبني هواية بس اذا امكن عندي كم استفسار
> 1- الروابط السابقة كلهه للاسف ما اشتغلت عندي عدا الصور المحملة من الملتقى فلذلك اطلب من الاخ صاحب الموضوع ان يعيد تحميلهه على غير موقع لنتمكن من تحميلهه و التعرف اكثر عن هذا النظام الجديد اذا امكن
> 2- دخلت ع موقع الشركة ( شركة جدار ) بس ما لكت شرح مفصل ع هذا النظام من البناء و مالكت وسيلة اتصال بالشركة
> 3- اني حاليا اسكن العراق و اذا اريد ابني منزلي بهذه الطريقة .. سؤالي هل لديكم فرع بالعراق و باقي الدول ام مقركم في عمان فقط ؟؟
> ...


 
بعد التحية والسلام عليكم ....
المهندس علي الهيتي المحترم 
بالنسبة لارقام الاتصال فهي موجودة بالموقع الالكتروني الخاص بشركة جدار اسفل الصفحة 
وبالنسبة للشرح المفصل فهو موجود بأعلى الصفحة تحت عنوان 
شرح تفصيلي لنظام قوالب الخراسانة المسلحة المعزولة رابط ينقلك الى موقع لتنزل الملف الذي حجمه بحدود 48 ميجابايت 
بالنسبة للمقاطع الخراسانية فهي متحركة وحسب التصميمات وتبدأ من عشرة سم كونكريت الى ما لانهاية 
بالنسبة للفروع لا يوجد لنا في العراق اي فرع المكتب الرئيسي فقط في الاردن 
بالنسبة للاسعار ... فهي مقاربه لسعر البناء التقليدي ولكن لا يمكنني عرضها هنا وذلك لان هذا الموقع هو منتدى تعليمي 
وليس مكان للأعلان والعرض والطلب 

وبالنسبة للروابط ومقاطع الفيدو لا اعلم لماذا لم تعمل معك يا اخي الفاضل 
فضلا وليس امرا ادخل الى محرك البحث جوجل واكتب :- 

جدار لتكنولوجيا البناء سوف تظهر لك العديد من النتائج وقد تحصل على جميع استفسارتك
اكرمك الله .


تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري وشكري على اهتمامك بنظام البناء الحديث


----------



## ahmedafatah (21 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد لو تم التوسع بتنفيذه


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس سابا ... ليس لدي تعليق يوفيك حقك ... لكني قرأت عن شركات صينية والمانية تنفذ مثل هكذا تقنية فهل هي تعمل في السعودية ؟ وكيف يمكن معرفة اخر التطورات التي وصلت اليها هذه التقنيات ؟؟؟ نحن في العراق نفتقر بشدة للتواصل مع الجديد والمتطور من تقنيات العمل ... اكون شاكرا لك لو زودتني بمعلومات اوفر .. مع تقديري واحترامي ...


----------



## عبد الله 212 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

لا ادري لماذا لدي احساس بان الموضوع مجرد دعاية واعلان للشركة لا اكثر
معظم الاسئلة كان الاجابة عليها بعنوان الموقع الخاص بالشركة مما يدل ان الموضوع لم يفتح اصلا للنقاشانما للدعاية واتمنى ان اكون على خطاء


----------



## هشام البدري1 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط ما تشتغل نرجو اعادة التحميل


----------



## mohammedshaban (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## bd_bd (19 مارس 2010)

بعض الملفات التي تحتوي على عروض مصورة باللغة العربية واللغة 
الانجليزية 
رفعتها على موقع خاص بناءا على طلب العديد 
من الاخوة المهندسين 
وردا على تهجم بعض الاخوة بان الموضوع مجرد دعاية 

يا اخي الفاضل اعطينا موضوع مفيد حتى ولو كان دعاية 
بس ما تشتغل براسنا وتصير تجيب كلام من الشرق والغرب وهو ليس اكثر من كلام فاضي



File 1:
File Name: Brochure IntegraSpec - International.pdf
Description: prochure in english
File Size: 993 KB
Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/mnengs

File 2:
File Name: ICFs Presentation.ppt
Description: ICFs presntation English
File Size: 3 MB
Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/qhkau0

File 3:
File Name: jidar-jidar.gif
Description: prochuer in arabic
File Size: 60 KB
Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/u64iug

File 4:
File Name: many stories buildings.pdf
File Size: 1013 KB
Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/s4s2u8

File 5:
File Name: Quad-Deck ICF for Floors and Roofs - Installation Video.ivr
Description: mov for floor
File Size: 12 MB
Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/py3k8t

File 6:
File Name: عرض مجلس البناء الاردني.ppt
File Size: 17 MB
Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/owh3x3

File 7:
File Name: صور صور.rar
Description: pictures for ICFs
File Size: 7 MB
Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/12gigm


تقبلوا خالص التحيات والتقدير​


----------



## نادرسليمان (19 مارس 2010)

أرجو وضع المزيد من الصور التفصيلية و التنفيذية لهذا النوع من البناء و أكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## نادرسليمان (19 مارس 2010)

أرجو ممن لديه رابط لتحميل كتاب تعليم أوتوكاد 2010 باللغة العربيه أن يقدمه على هذه الصفحة


----------



## bd_bd (19 مارس 2010)

نادرسليمان قال:


> أرجو وضع المزيد من الصور التفصيلية و التنفيذية لهذا النوع من البناء و أكون لكم من الشاكرين


 
اخي الفاضل بعد التحية والسلام 
ارجو التفضل بالتكرم بمنحنا ولو القليل من وقتكم الثمين 
قبل كتابة اي تعليق 
والسبب هو قبل طلبك المزيد من الصور التفصيلية 
كنت قد ادرجت بالموضوع العديد من الروابط للعديد من الشروحات التفصيلية 
والصور والعملية الانشائية للنظام 
ولكن حضرتكم لم تكلف خاطرك بتنزيل اي من هذه الملفات 

اعذرني لضيق وقتي 

تقبلوا خالص التحيات والتقدير


----------



## برهان الدين (21 مارس 2010)

السلم عليكم اخى 
مطلوب منى دراسة هذا النظام وعندى مخططات له
وموقعك لا يعمل ارجو الافادة للضرورة


----------



## bd_bd (21 مارس 2010)

*رد على الاستفسار*



برهان الدين قال:


> السلم عليكم اخى
> مطلوب منى دراسة هذا النظام وعندى مخططات له
> وموقعك لا يعمل ارجو الافادة للضرورة


 
بعد التحية والسلام 
يمكنك عمل داون لود للملفات المرفقه 
او يمكنك زيارة هذا الموقع 
www.jidar.ucoz.com
وارسال ما تريد الاستفسار عنه بالضبط


----------



## parasismic (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bd_bd (8 أكتوبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بالف الف خير


----------



## zozofath (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الجدران الحاملة ليست عملية كانت تستخدم قديما في قطاع غزة وانتها عهدها


----------



## bd_bd (23 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومة غير دقيقة ارجو التفضل بتوضيح الكلام 
ان ما تم تقديمه لحضراتكم يتحدث عن جدران خراسانية مسلحة معزولة 
وليست جدران حاملة مع احترامي للجميع لانه قد تكون الجدران الحاملة غير مسلحة 
كما هو الحال قديما 

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## bd_bd (30 نوفمبر 2010)

فيدو جديد شبه كامل عن العملية الانشائية بالاضافة الى التشطيبات 
الداخلية والخارجية 
ورفع الطابق الثاني 
علما انني قمت ببناء كافة جدران الطابق الثاني بالاضافة الى السقف
وقد تم صب الجميع بنفس الوقت 

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم
لمشاهدة المقطع اضغط هنا :- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmYX3hQlH-M

لا تبخلوا علينا بالتعليق ....


----------



## ma-tawa (19 مارس 2011)

عذر ا أخي ولكن الروابط غير فعالة ولا تعمل
أرجو الرفع على موقع آخر


----------

